# Infocus projector with a 942 ?



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I am using this setup and works great. Only sometimes the projector will turn blue and seach for the signal and then back to normal viewing again. It didn't do that on my 721. Just was curious if anyone else knows what might be going on?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

If you have a X1... go into menu , Picture , advanced and check the sync option... it will help... I run mine with an 811 and had a 6000u (RIP) hooked up at one time too...


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I will try that. I do have the X1. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I went into the menu and found that option and put a x in the check box. We will see if that helps.

thanks for the tip.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Your Welcome... X1 folks stick together  folks may scoff at using a "SD" PJ with a HD receiver, but there is a difference...It looks good! (using 811 with it now)


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

well I had it on one of the voom channels for about a hour and all is good.
I then changed to a SD channel, and 15 minutes later, It happened. I think it was univision. I will have to test other channels and see. I never had this on my 811 or my 721. Maybe its the 942 being to sensative or something. time will tell.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

check your component cables also, I have gold tipped but still have to clean/ or move around for my Replay to work occasionally with mine... Rarely have problems with my 811 or Phillips divX/ dvd player(did have problems with a panasonic dvd player)


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

The connections go in firm, but will inspect them tonight.


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

Check the firmware version, the old 4.1 had a sync issue that was corrected with version 4.3. Very easy to upgrade if it is an old version of firmware.

I had the X1 with a 942 and loved it, but broke down and got the X3 for the extra resolution for HD. Love the added resolution, but can't seem to get the colors quite right.

Jay


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Does the Infocus website have the update? not sure how you would update it?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

rangers-

does the infocus have a service menu to adjust the color decoder? settings like y-gr or r-bu. that kind of stuff adjust the color decoder. If you can access those and have some thing like the AVIA disc or the sound and vsion home theater tune-up, you could tweak the colors to your liking.


A ISF calibration could also help if grey-scale adjustments are available for your projector.


Jon


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I went to the Infocus website, and I am going to download the 4.3 firmware, that said will fix sync problems with the version I have now.


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

Upgrade is easy with supplied USB cable, just follow the step by step procedure as it is written. Good luck and just ask if you need to.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Can you just use a regular printer usb cable?


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

I think it is an USB 'A'/USB 'B' cable...should not be hard to find


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Sounds like a regular printer usb cable to me. I see the plug on the projector, which looks like my epson printer plug. The other end, of course goes into a standard usb on any computer.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

It's pretty easy... did not think to ask what software you were using...  Some folks use the 4800 software but I like to stick with the X1 Software...


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the tips  I used my printer cable,and downloaded the version
for the X1, 4.3 Went in easy. I have it hooked up and now testing it. We will see what happens. Don't know why others would try and use software for other models, ie 4800 ect. Don't know what would happen, and risk ruining it.
I noticed that the X1a has alot newer software. I will research that if I still have troubles with re sincing problems.

thanks alot for your help.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, I did the firmware update (running 942 with my X1) as well to fix a lot of those problems (typically on all white screens).

Rasheed


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

The 4800 firmware is setup for home theatre use (gamma curves, etc) where the X1 firmware is setup for business use. Supposedly, you get better colors with the 4800, I tried it, but went back to the X1 version.

Glad the upgrade went OK


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Plus you lose your effects button with the 4800 software...


----------

